#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Wats Temples and Mosques >  >  White Wat,Chiang Rai

## ch1ldofthemoon

While out with my boss and some Thai friends in a hire car,we decided to head for the Golden Triangle. On arriving in Chiang Rai,we came across this beautiful White Wat














They were still constructing this and I noticed that the Wat is covered in little square mirrors,which makes it sparkle in the sunlight.You have to fight your way through the hoards of Thai tourists,to get close enough to take pic`s.
Leaving the Wat behind us,we went in search of somewhere to stay the night.

The gf had already sorted somewhere to stay....the Red Rose Hotel !
 I thought nothing would surprise me in Thailand....until I arrived at the Red Rose





This is a `Disney Style` Butterfly Hotel, 600Baht short time. I paid 900 Baht for the night. Rooms come with complimentary soap,shower gel,shampoo,baby oil,hair dryer,but surprisingly,no condoms. Each bathroom has a waterproof mattress and two showers,one set low for those that like a soapy....





 Different room`s have different themes,they even have V.I.P. suites. I was told you could get porn piped into your room,for a price,but never tried this out. Outside the rooms were food stalls,mini golf,karoke,internet,usual Thai entertainment. I never saw any other farangs the night I stayed(dec7th) and the place was 100% full.

----------


## Thetyim

Welcome .... To ::> Redrosehotel

----------


## terry57

^

Definitely will check this place out next time.  :Smile:

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

Red Rose hotel is well worth a visit.....`specially if you`ve got some nice crumpet with you.... :sexy:

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

found this on YouTube,worth a watch. unfortunately,it`s in thai.....

----------

